# Toro 826LE snowblower worth it?



## i26

I went on the hunt for a snowblower today. Hondas are nice but to salty, only one Husqavarna I seen was way to big. I looked at Troy-Bilt and heard they are made by MTD.

I made my way across the county and fell in love with a Toro 826LE. Its $1200 and looks sweet. I especially like the Quick Stick chute control. It has a light, 8hp, electric start, 21" snow cut depth, 26" wide cut. Tecumseh Snow King engine.

So anyone have any experience with this machine? My original budget was $600-$800 but if it means spending more to get a much better product I am willing to invest $1200. Thanx for the advice.


----------



## TazLandscapes

I own the Troy-biltmodel 5521 squal single stage snowblower and i used it about 3 times last winter before something happened.I was doing my sidewalk with it during the valentines day storm.It ran out of gas filled it back up and now the damn thing will not start up.it has the tecumseh snow king engine in it.but i do own a mtd 5.5hp 2 stage snowblower that i bought at homedepot that is a tad bigger but is better probably for the bigger snowstorms.it went through sllet and slush with no problems.
Any more questions just ask

Mike


----------



## i26

Well the Toro has a 2 year warranty even covering pickup/delivery. It was rated a best buy from Consumer Reports and on the Home Depot site the reviews said it is a great machine. I am not buying it at Home Depot as they want $300 more for it there. Thanx for the info though.


----------



## MB3

*Have one*

.

So anyone have any experience with this machine? My original budget was $600-$800 but if it means spending more to get a much better product I am willing to invest $1200. Thanx for the advice.[/QUOTE]

I have one and I love it. It goes through anything I throw at it. We snow blow over 30 driveways and it was the only one that worked well during the Feb 14 storm last year, after everything turned to ice, the other 2 snowblowers would not move in it, but the Toro cut in and threw the snow. I would get the Toro, just not at HD.xysport


----------



## Cantona

The old manager had bought one of those Toro's last season and the quick throw lever broke the 5th storm in. I think they are decent machines but not as good as the honda or ariens. They do not seem to be built as well overall for long term use and abuse


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare

How are the Husqvarna Snow blowers? You can get a much bigger for the same price as the smaller Toro.


----------



## dirtbikeman1088

*toro 826le snow blower*

i have a toro 826 le for sale im looking for 900 in mint shape it has one hour on it can u please call me @ 845-595-6083
or email me at [email protected]


----------



## cet

He might have found one by now. His post was from Sept/07.


----------



## dirtbikeman1088

ok u know anyone that wants to buy it


----------



## mayhem

Try posting it in the "For Sale" forum near the bottom of the main page.


----------

